# Hows about this one for size!



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Luxury-Motorh...ryZ36798QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'd love to know how you'd go about registering this one :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


stew


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

So someone in Andover has shipped that over from the States but who would buy a vehicle like that where you havent a cat in hells chance of getting it registered :?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

My sentiments exactly Mick......unless of course you have a foot problem or share the same name as Pete Cook's mate :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

Length OK, it is the width that might be an issue. Then again, it is on a fairly standard chassis so might just squeeze in

Rapide


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*newell coach*

Hi folks,
I know a bit about this one, previously owned by Jaques Villeneuve and Jenson Button. It's registered in southern Ireland, just prior to working at the dealer I worked at down south they used to look after it and did the warranty work on it when nearly new. It's not the only one over here either the proprietor of Harrod's has one aswell. What a machine! totally bespoke built to owners specification, but look out if it goes wrong, telephone numbers come to mind, and vastly complicated.The place where it's kept is just up the road from chris's mum's in andover.
cheers Duncan.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I wonder what the gearbox and engine are like after Jenson's has been driving it. Is he related to the old Jensen car firm, the first hatchback in history I think.

... probably not. More like Cadburys


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

So how did Jensen Button / Jacques Villeneuve's drivers get it from A to B in UK if it is illegal to drive it here ?

I don't suppose Button and Villeneuve used it to sleep on someone's drive in Andover between races - ? !

G


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Its registered abroad as the Ad says so is obviously legal to drive over here on Irish plates. Its done 141,000 miles the ad says which for a vehicle like that is only just run in. What a beut. 7ft longer than my Newmar.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*BIG OR WHAT*

hI. Well it is a beaut, i had a look into a couple of these on my last visit to Florida, they are really beautiful.

Jeff.......


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

_Registered in the EEC_

Is there a possible loophole?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Size*



RR said:


> _Registered in the EEC_
> 
> Is there a possible loophole?


Hi

Several years ago, a coach manufacturer (Neoplan) built a twin deck coach called a mega liner, tinn axles both front and rear.

From memory, it can be driven in the UK but must be registered elsewhere.

Siesta from Middlesbrough have 13.5 metre coaches on British plates as opposed to the standard 12 metre stuff

Rapide


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

That is twice as long as my motorhome... 8O


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hope it doesn't end up next to me on a CC site!
Wouldn't see daylight all day!


----------

